# New TT owner in Derbyshire (Updated)



## Misterryoung (Apr 21, 2012)

Evening All,

I recently picked up my 03 1.8 225. She sits all snug in my garage. and looking forward to cleaning her up and taking her for a blast at the weekend.

Excellent forum by the way..

(Updated) Added Pic










Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF. Lets see some pics soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## Misterryoung (Apr 21, 2012)

I just joined the TTOC 

Hoggy the only pics i have at the moment are the advert ones I'm happy to post if you want a look?

Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTOC as well..... Leave pics until she's sparkling clean.
Hoggy.


----------



## Misterryoung (Apr 21, 2012)

Hoggy,

She soooo needs a wash and vac then some serious clay action. the paint is rather rough. i need to fit that in between cleaning the Mrs Tiguan and my A4 followed by a wedding on sat eve  there just ain't enough hours in the day 

Rob


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Rob,
Welcome to the forum & TTOC.
We have an East Mids meet next Thursday, if you want to meet some other TT nuts (owners) 
See Events section for the latest info.

See you there?

John.


----------



## Misterryoung (Apr 21, 2012)

At the moment that don't seem a problem i just need to check with the domestic secretary. its an hr trip for me but perfectly do-able Remember I'm a Newbie!!!!!

See you there!!

Rob


----------



## Nico61 (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you have fun with your TT.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Rob.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Rob, welcome to the forum


----------

